# Ok, I've heard of tripple drops, but check out these wheels...



## bricycle (Jan 17, 2014)

at first it looks like a tripple drop wheel in front, but they are both QUAD drops!!!! KOOL!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-WAR-TRI...ultDomain_0&hash=item4aceef83cc#ht_4170wt_922


----------



## catfish (Jan 17, 2014)

Huh... That is a new one for me. I don't think I've ever seen that before.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 17, 2014)

Interdasting


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 17, 2014)

Looks like triple drops to me, BTW donsalvage is "Flat Tire" on here.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 17, 2014)

Some pictures look like both are four drop centers and then looks like one may be a three drop center.Lets see what everyone else thinks.Just my opinion.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 17, 2014)

*I've seen these before...*

I thought these were triple drops and the other more common double drops,which I have two sets of, are two steps down. Hope someone knows the answer.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 17, 2014)

Its just the way the light is reflecting on the inside radiuses that makes it look like there is an extra step.


----------



## chitown (Jan 17, 2014)

They are triple steps.




bricycle said:


> ...at first it looks like a tripple drop wheel in front, but they are both QUAD drops!!!!




Bri, cabin fever is at it's peak these next few weeks. Don't stare at the monitor for too long, you won't miss any deals in the sale section. Oh wait, if everyone else in a cold climate has cabin fever, they might be crazy and list bikes for unheard of prices... better just stick to your routine of refreshing the for sale section every 8-11 seconds.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm not saying his ad is right or wrong you understand, it's just that then nearly everyone's been lying to me when the sold me tripple drops!,
reputable people included....  The one's in the ad are what I originally thought were tripple drops, but many people have told me different. Tell me I'm not going crazy.....

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Drop-hoops-only-*SOLD*&highlight=triple+drop

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-drop-24-quot-wheel-set&highlight=triple+drop

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?51040-Triple-Drop-Rims&highlight=triple+drop

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...le-drop-26-quot-rim-set&highlight=triple+drop

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ls-riverside-mate-tires&highlight=triple+drop


----------



## chitown (Jan 17, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Tell me I'm not going crazy.....




No, just staring at the screen too much.

It is the way it's reflecting light that gives it that appearance.

I drew the profile on the ad picture to show it is triple step.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 17, 2014)

OH MY GOD....YOU ARE RIGHT (as usual)...... I do have cabin fever!!! call a doctor.  *I apologize for my stupidity!!!*
please feel free to erase this whole thread... :o


----------



## bricycle (Jan 17, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Its just the way the light is reflecting on the inside radiuses that makes it look like there is an extra step.




I need to listen to you more......


----------



## bricycle (Jan 17, 2014)

ONE last question.... is a tripple drop and a tripple step the same animal?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 17, 2014)

Anyone have a spare straightjacket???


----------



## chitown (Jan 17, 2014)

bricycle said:


> ONE last question.... is a tripple drop and a tripple step the same animal?




These are both terms *made up* by collectors. But I assume they are referring to the same thing...

Lobdell calls them "Straight Side Balloon"


----------



## bricycle (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks Chi, you have a great bed-side manner....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2014)

chitown said:


> These are both terms *made up* by collectors. But I assume they are referring to the same thing...
> 
> Lobdell calls them "Straight Side Balloon"
> 
> View attachment 132806




Thanks so much for posting this Chitown! Great referance!


----------



## Boris (Jan 17, 2014)

chitown said:


> No, just staring at the screen too much.
> 
> It is the way it's reflecting light that gives it that appearance.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the illustration. Interesting optical illusion, even after you have all the facts.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 17, 2014)

I have a set of those triple rims off an old bicycle still but could use rechroming though!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 17, 2014)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> I have a set of those triple rims off an old bicycle still but could use rechroming though!




Based on my experience, I'd say 5-10% have good original finish left.
50% have been painted over as these.
An unblemished, unflaked set is like gold...at least to me.

Water settled in the valleys and destroyed the chrome.

Chris


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 18, 2014)

*Triple drops*

All the ones I've ever seen have been sprayed silver.


----------

